# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Letra dhe histori dashurie.

## Era1

Ju ka ndodhur ndonjehere te keni deshire ti thoni shume fjale njeriut qe doni por nuk e keni bere asnjehere?
A i keni shkruar ndonjehere ne nje copez leter - TE DUA - dhe t'ja lini tek koka e krevatit qe ta lexoj sapo te zgjohet?
Mendoj se nje leter dashurie vlen ne çdo kohe.
Nese nuk e ke bere asnjehere provoje sot , shkruaje sa nuk eshte vone qe, kur te duash ta shkruash te mos kesh kujt.

NJE LETER DASHURIE.
Jam ulur perballe dritares, jashte filloi te bie shi;kam menduar shume per ty keto dite dhe mund te them qe me mungon shume.
Sa shume mendime me vijne ne koke dhe sillen rrotull,eshte kujtimi yt. Shpesh me duket se do hysh ne dere me buzeqeshjen tende si te mos kishe ikur kurre.
Por ky iluzion iken aq shpejt ashtu siç dhe vjen dhe kthehem ne realitet, nuk je ketu dhe nuk do jesh me.
Faji dhe pendimi me ndjekin. Perse , perse nuk te thashe sa shume qe te doja?
Sot je shume larg meje,deshiroj shume te merrja doren tende dhe te ulesha bashke me ty,pa then asnje fjale me goje dhe te thosha gjithçka me zemer.
Ne fakt me jep ankth kjo largesi,  po te mundja ne kete moment do isha ne krahun tend, te te thosha qe je shume i rendesishem per mua dhe qe te adhuroj.
E di se pse nuk ta kam thene asnjehere? Pergjigja eshte e thjeshte, sepse mendoja se ndoshta fjalet ishin teper.
Po vuaj shume qe nga ikja jote, me dhemb ne shpirt qe nuk jam afer teje dhe per me shume sepse nuk te thashe kurre ate se sa te doja prandaj dhe sot po e shkruaj kete leter.
Kam nevoje te qaj , te shfryj,sepse nqse vazhdoj qe para te tjereve te dukem sikur jam mire, sikur asgje nuk me preokupon,trishtimi qe me hap nje boshllek gjithmone e me te thelle ne shpirtin tim do me shkaterroj.
Perse nuk kthehesh tani? Kam nevoje per ty per te vazhduar te jetoj.
Do isha shume e lumtur po te mund te shihja perdite pasqyrimin tim ne syte e tu ,te degjoja zerin tend qe te shqiptonte emrin tim, te thithja ajrin qe thith ti, vetem me keto do ndihesha mire dhe te siguroj qe do ndihesha e lumtur.
Nqse e lexon kete leter , do ta shohesh se çdo fjale e shkruar ne te eshte nje lot dhe nje frymemarrje dashurie per ty(mgjse e di qe nuk ke per ta lexuar kurre).
Sa mire do ishte sikur ta kisha shkruar me pare kete leter sepse, nuk do ikje pa e ditur sa te doja .

Nenshkrimi UNE

----------


## FLORIRI

Ishte nje nate e lagesht vjeshte,gjethet e arta zverdheronin neper asfaltet e lagura nga shiu i mbremjes.Ja keshtu ishte ajo nate,as qe e pata menduar qe ne nje atmosfere te tille te lekundet zemra ime.E mendova thjesht,do te jete nje ditelindje si gjithe te tjerat,do kercej, e bej gallate ashtu si perhere.Sapo hyra syte me shkuan ne fytyren tende engjellore.Nuk mundem ti harroj per asnje cast syte e bukur,ata sy qe me skllaveruan me vite te tera.Sa bukur ndriste buzeqeshja ne fytyren tende,sa te mira i kishe gropezat ne faqe.Nuk te njihja e mezi prisja te na prezantonin.Bota mu shfaq me gjith bukurite e saj kur dora ime preku doren tende.Doren e durrsakes bukuroshe,asaj qe ndoshta ndjenjen time per te nuk do ta mbylli as erresira e varrit.Te ndjeva me tere forcen e shpirtit,e kuptova se cfare fshihnin vetullat e vrenjtura.Mjaftoi kaq pak kohe qe une te humbisja toruan,te mbyllesha nen masken e heshtjes.Mjaftoi kaq kohe,qe une te ndiqja me sy cdo veprimin tend.Ndoshta nuk ka bukuri me magjpese te natyres nga floket e tua qe te dredhen mbi supe.Kam zili eren kur ti perkedhel me flladin e saj.Nuk po zgjatem te flase ne detaje per pasojat qe me ndodhen mua,por te siguroj se isha dhe jam i yti me tere qenien time.Ke dicka te vecante ne shikimin tend magjpes,me duket sikur shpaloset kaltersia e detit me ate te qiellit,oh Zot para nje bukurie te tille nuk qendroj dot.Te kujtohet shpirti i vogel kercimi i pare? Si mund te harroj trupin tend te brishte,duart e vogla qe me rrethonin qafen,dhe aromen e flokeve tua qe i adhuroj me shume se cdo gje ne bote.Isha i emocionuar si asnjehere me pare,po kerceja si mos me keq,por qetesohesha kur shikoja buzeqeshjen tende hyjnore qe me inkurajonte,me jepte shprese e me bente te te shterngoja embelsisht belin tend te holle prej zane.Te kujtohet yll i vogel kur dolem nga lokali e ashtu pakuptuar u fshehem prej te tjereve.U mallengjeve me bukurine e gjirokastres nga siper,dhe po flisje ashtu tere hare si femijet e vegjel.Nuk kujtoj me asgje.......... vetem se ndjeva embelsine e buzeve te tua,dridhesha i teri,e nuk ngopesha se shternguari trupin tend te dregjur si lastar.Ajo nate per mua eshte gjithcka,sepse jeta ime mori kuptim kur nder krahe te pushtova ty shpirti vogel.Tashme te kam larg,te kujtoj me mall.Por nuk do te vonoje qe do te kem perseri ne krahe si dikur.Te te perkedhel floket e te te ndjej zemren e vogel kur rreh prane meje.Aranela me ka marre malli shume zemer. Flori

Bah..........sa romantik i madh qe jam
E paskam tepru icik me duket.

----------


## Era1

*LETER DASHURIE 2*

Me pelqen te te shoh duke fjetur zemer. 
Me pelqen te ndiej frymemarrjen tende te qete dhe trupin tend qe ju jep forma çarçafeve te krevatit tone.
Me pelqen te shtrije doren dhe te leviz kaçurrelat rebele te flokut  qe perpiqen te mbulojne fytyren tende te embel.
Te te perkedhel me kujdes faqet me mollzat e gishtave  ngadale qe te mos te te prish gjumin
Me pelqen te imagjionoj keta sy te thelle blu qe me dashuruan disa kohe me pare , dhe qe tani pushojne te kenaqur.Keta sy qe ndalojn kohen kur mbeshteten mbi syte e mi, nderkohe qe duart tona bashkohen dhe bejme qe gjithçka rrotull nesh te zhduket. Dua qe koha te ndaloje perseri per ne te dy dhe te harrojme çdo gje qe nuk eshte une dhe ti.
Dua te kthehem e te te them "te dua" dhe qe fjalet e mia te ngelen te shperndara ne ajer, nderkohe qe jemi te kryqezuar.
Dua qe te jesh ne krahun tim , qe syte e mi te mos braktisen nga te tute dhe te ndiej perkedheljen e bute te duarve te tua. Dua te te peshperis "te dua", duke ndaluar ne çdo rrokje, duke u kenaqur me çdo germe, duke intentuar qe çdo tingull te mbushi me dashuri çdo skute te shpirtit. Dua qe syte e tu te shkelqejne kur te degjojne fjalet e mia dhe qe lotet te te rreshkasin lehte neper faqe. Keta lote per te cilet te premtova qe do ishin gjithe jeten te mite, qe kurre nuk do ti lija te rridhnin vetem.
Me pelqen te te shikoj kur fle zemer me pelqen shume.

----------


## ATMAN

( Histori pasionesh dashurie )



  ...Shekujt pasojnë njeri-tjetrin e, bashkë me ta, ikin me rradhë edhe poetët. Por  dashuria e tyre mbetet. E pavdekëshme !...Mbetet në librat, poemat, letrat e kujtimet e jetës së tyre. Mbetet sidomos në shënimet e pusullat epistolare intime. Leximi i tyre e zhyt lexuesin në vorbullat e stuhitë e pasioneve të tyre. Një libër me titullin Pesëdhjetë pusulla dashurie ( 50 billets d'amour ) i botuar këto kohët e fundit në Francë ( hartuar nga Albine Novarino dhe Editions Carnets ), merr përsipër nismën e vështirë që, mes morisë së pafund të letrave dashurore të poetëve e prozato rëve, të zgjedhë ndofta, pesëdhjetë më të mirat. Leximi i këtyre 50 pusullave, të shoqërojnë plot dridhje e vibrime shpirti e pasione të përflakta. Nga mesjeta e gjer në vitet e fundit të shekullit të XX-të, ato kendojne të njejtën kengë, atë të lumturisë së njerut që dashuron. Ato bejnë pjesë mes atyre letrave të cilat ne i lexojmë e rilexojmë ose, më mirë të themi që i përpijmë, i përsërisim pa zë a i deklamojmë për ata që do të dëshironim t'u a dedikonim. Janë letra e fraza që i lexojmë e rilexojmë e, pastaj, teksa shkojmë të flemë i fusim poshtë jastëkut për të parë endërra të bukura e, kur ngrihemi në mengjes, i hapim e i lexojmë përsëri duke menduar për atë që i ka shkruar, për vetë faktin se në saj të dashurise jeta është e bukur e, ndofta, vetëm për të i'a vlen të jetosh... Kush prej nesh nuk guxoi të shkruajë një letër a pusullë dashurie? Këto pusulla të shkruara natën a në dritën e diellit, në letra të parfumuara a copa të shkëputura e të grisura vrullshëm nga një fletore a bllok shenimesh, me apo pa gabime ortografike, keto letra pafundësisht të çmuara, kanë shërbyer si ura bashkimi mes femrash e meshkujsh qysh në mugëtirën e kohëve, qysh kur Zoti krijoi Adamin dhe Evën... 



  Victor Hugo për Juliette Drouet



  ( Njohja e Viktor Hygo me Zhuliet Drouet ndodhi më 1833 në teatrin Saint- Martin e, qysh nga ai çast, nisi historia e madhe dhe e rrallë e dashurisë së tyre ) 

  "...Ju e dini se sa ju dashuroj, o engjëlli im i mirë e, megjithatë, ju doni që t'i u shkruaj për të. Keni të drejtë. Duhet të dashurosh e, pastaj, këtë ndjenjë duhet t'a shkruash e, pastaj duhet t'a puthësh në gojë, në sy e kudo të zgjedhurën e zemrës tende. Oh, Juliette, sa ju dua!... Kur jam i trishtuar, mendoj për ju ashtu siç mendojmë per diellin në dimër e, kur jam i gëzuar, unë mendoj për ju, ashtu siç mendojmë për hijen kur ndodhemi mes përvëlimit të diellit... E shihni, Juliette e embël, se sa fort ju dua?... Me gjithë shpirt!...Pres nga ju një puthje, e bukura ime, Juju !... "



  Alfred de Musset për George Sand



  ( Dashuria e Musset për George Sand ishte një stuhi e vërtetë, por momentet që ata kaluan së bashku në Itali qenë të një intensiteti të papërshkruar lumturie )



  "... U benë tetë ditë që kam ikur e s'të kam shkruar akoma. Kjo, jo për gjë tjetër, por nga që prisja një moment prehje. Doja të shkruaja me nge, qetësisht, në një mengjes të bukur e të falenderoja për letrën që më ke derguar. Shpirti i dashur, ti ke një zemër engjëlli, Ti je kaq e mirë, kaq e ndjejshme, kaq e embël e unë dua të shkruaj vetëm për dashurine time... Oh, George, ç'farë dashurie! Kurrë, asnjë s'ka dashuruar, si te dua unë ty. E di ?... Unë jam i humbur. Pa frymë, i mbytur nga dashuria. E s'arrij të kuptoj në se rroj, ushqehem, marr frymë apo flas... Di vetëm që të dua... S'e di, në se ti e ke provuar ndonjëherë një ndjenjë të tillë po,  them se kjo është vetë lumturia. Lumturia të ndjehesh i dashuruar, lumturia që  lutemi të na japë Zoti...Une të dua e, këtë, dua t'a dëgjoj të m'a thuash edhe ti... Të dua e ndjej që po vdes nga dashuria, nga një dashuri pa fund, pa emër,  dëshpërueshëm, i përhumbur. E ti, George, dije!.. .Ti je e dashura, e adhuruara, je ikona ime së cilës do t'i falem gjer në vdekje. E, nga kjo semundje që më ka zenë, s'dua të shërohem. Për më tepër, s'më duhet më as jeta. Më mirë të vdes duke të dashuruar ty. Kjo vlen më tepër se vetë jeta. Por, vetëm për një gjë do të më vijë keq, që do thonë se ti doje një tjetër njeri. E di, por unë do vdes duke dashuruar ty... Të dua, të dua, askush s'më ndalon dot të dua ty... " 



  Honoré de Balzak për konteshën Hanska



  ( Një dashuri legjendare ajo e Honoré de Balzac për konteshën e martuar polake, Hanska. Ajo zgjati për 15 vjet pa u takuar dhe lindi e u mbajt vetëm nëpermjet korrespondencës. Balzaku do të martohej me Hansken vetëm më 1850 pak  muaj para vdekjes së tij )


  " Engjëlli im i adhuruar... Jam bërë vërtet i luajtur nga mendtë nga dashuria për ty. Rri si budalla e s'bëj gjë tjetër veç mendoj për ty e, çdo përfytyrim më sjell pranë teje. Të kap, të shtrëngoj, të puth, të përkedhel. Ti, je në zemrën time e, unë, ndjej aty praninë tende delikate. O perëndi, unë zgjohem çdo mengjes me mendimin që t'i them vehtes: Hajt, nisu, shko të takosh engjëllin tend... E pastaj, tërhiqem i shtrënguar nga dhjetra pengesa e obligime. Eshtë luftë e vërtetë kjo që ndodh brenda meje. Jo, kështu, s'rrohet !... Kjo që po ndodh, s'më ka bërë kurrë vaki... Ndjehem i përhumbur, i marrë e njëkohësisht i lumtur teksa përjetoj këtë endërr kaq delikate që për mua ka vlerën e një mijë vjet jetë. Jam vërtet në gjendje të tmerrëshme. Në çdo qelizë, në çdo pore të trupit tim ndjej t ë jem i pushtuar, i përmbytur nga dashuria. Unë nuk jetoj veçse për dashurinë e, në të njejtën kohë po grryhem nga pezmi për të... Oh, Eva ime e embël, ti s'e di, por unë kam tani në duar letrën tende e, flas me ty sikur të të kisha ketu, para meje. Të shoh, të ndjej, të adhuroj të bukur e magjike. Dje, gjithë darkën, po thoshja me vehte: Ajo është e imja. As engjëjt në parajsë s'janë aq të lumtur sa ç'isha unë mbremë..."



  Guillaume Apollinaire për Lu



  Më 1914, Gijom Apoliner njihet në Nisë me Louise de Coligny-Chatillon e mes tyre shpërthen një< /SPAN> pasion i papërmbajtur dashurie. Për shtatë ditë ai njohu tek ajo nj ë voluptet të rrallë, një erotizëm delikat e në të njejtën kohë violent. Ajo quhej Luizë, por Apolliner gjithmonë e quajti "e vockla ime Lu". ( Lu - shkurtim i emrit Luizë ). Një dashuri që zgjati gjatë gjithë jetës së tij e së cilës, ai i dedikoi një libër të mrekullueshëm me poezi .



  "... Nga ajo natë e bekuar, mbi të gjitha, unë kam ruajtur në sytë e mi kujtimin e puthjve të harkut të tendosur të një goje të hapur përgjysëm, të një goje të freskët e të qeshur e cila profeconte fjalët më me mend e më me ndjenjë, shoqëruar me një tingull zëri aq harmonik, i cili më bën të mendoj e të ndjej se Lou ( Luisa ) për mua është diçka më tepër se shenjtore. Po tani ?... Ku e kam atë zë, ato fjalë, magjia e të cilave më shkaktonte iluzione aq fantastike ?... Nuk kanë kaluar as njezetë e  katër orë nga ndarja jonë e, unë ndjej që dashuria më mposht e, në të njejtën kohë, më jep krahë, më ngre lart, aq lart sa që unë pyes vehten, e them : Vërtet, a kam dashuruar ndonjëherë tjetër më parë ?... " .



  ( Shenim: Në këtë vëllim përfshihen letra të shkembyera mes Hèloise - Abélard, Henri i IV-të - Gabrielle d'Estrées, Voltaire - Marie-Louise Denis, Diderot - Sophie Volland, Madame de Stael - Konti Ribbing, Napoleon Bonoparti - Joséphine de Beauharnais, Benjamin Constant - Madame Récamier, Victor Hugo - Juliette Drouet, Balzac- Madame Hanska, Flaubert - Louise Collet, Simone de Beauvoir - Jean-Paul Sartre, Guillaume Apollinaire - Lou  e të tjera )





  ( Marre nga gazeta"Koha Jone" )

  ------------------------------------

----------


## ice_storm

Sme za gjumi. Syte te e rraskapitur por prap nuk kane deshire te mbyllen kur perpara tyre je ti. Nuk lodhen kurre duke te veshtruar.Gjithnje me kujtohet dita kur te pash per her te pare. Shiu binte , era frynte dhe qielli i nxirre nga rete u hap dhe lejoi nje rreze dielli qe me verboi. Nuk e ndjeja ma as shiun, as eren. Floket e tu te zez, te njomur nga shiu kishin shkuar menjane nga era qe frynte. Ne ate çast gjithçka u ndal dhe un kisha nje deshire te vetme, te isha nje pike shiu. Nje pike e vogel shiu, te bie nga lart mbi floket e tu, te rreshket mbi ballin tend te shndritshem, te behem nje me syrin e zez, te perkedhel fytyren dhe te vdes mbi buzet e tua flak. Qe nga ai moment skam reshtur se menduari per ty, kur ste kisha pran dhe tani qe te kam prane. Sdo te doja kurre te lija. Do doja te shtrengoja fort nen krahet e mi, te burgosja aty ne perjetsi. Gjithnje kam dashur te te them por skam mundur. TE DUA zemer, tani dhe pergjithmone


ice-koka-vet (sme shkon ky rol jo)  :perqeshje:

----------


## ATMAN

Thuame qe me do... dhe Remarku del serish ne krye. Letra te Erih Maria Remarkut drejtuer Marlene Ditrih -

Venecia. Shtator 1937. Erih Maria Remark takohet me Marlene Ditrih ne nje prej restoranteve te Lidos. Dhe dashuria nis qysh me shikimin e pare. Mes aktores mitike te filmit "Engjelli blu" dhe autorit te bestsellerit nderkombetar "Asgje e re ne perendim" si dhe romaneve mjaft te njohur prej lexuesve shqiptare "Tre shoket" e "Harku i Triumfit", nis nje lidhje e forte dashurie, sa pasionante aq edhe dramatike.

Letrat e Remarkut, pervec aspektit te tyre real por te kufizuar nga largesia dhe mosgjetja e te njejtit zjarr e perkushtim nga ana e Marlene Ditrih jane, ne nje fare menyre, deshmi e nje vetmie egzistencialiste te thelle, ato i drejtohen nje personi i cili nuk jetonte vecse ne endrrat e Remarkut

Ja, tani ndalova perseri, sepse ndjej qe dora s'me bindet. Me duaj! Me thuaj qe ti me do, kjo fjale me ben mire, me sheron. Kur ti me thua qe me do, une gjej forca e shkruaj edhe me bukur e me shpejt. Sepse une nuk jetoj vecse per dashurine tende. Me duaj, puma*!...

O, drita ime e dashur!... E di?... Nganjehere, une nuk mund te ulem per te shkruar librin qe kam nisur e te cilin e urrej, sepse ai me largon prej teje. E atehere tehiqem nga studioja, nxjerr fotografite e tua dhe i vendos ne radhe para meje edhe pse e di qe kjo gje nuk me qeteson, perkundrazi, e ben edhe me te rende gjendjen. Por, megjithate, edhe pse kete e di, nuk nderroj mendje e, duke i veshtruar ato, nis e flas me ty e, pastaj, ndjej qe gjendja ime shpirterore behet edhe me e rende, sepse eshte nje gjest i veshtire ky, i padurueshem por edhe i mrekullueshem e, pastaj une terhiqem perseri aty tek vendi im, ulem ne tavolinen e shkrimit per te vazhduar librin...



- France -

Kohet e fundit ne France, shtepia e njohur botuese Stock, nxorri ne qarkullim librin me letra dashurie te shkrimtarit te njohur gjerman, Erih Maria Remark drejtuar aktores se shquar te viteve '30 -'40, Marlene Ditrih. Libri i titulluar "Thuame qe me do" (Dis - moi que tu m'aimes), i cili permblesh nje pjese te madhe te korespondences se shkrimtarit shkruar ne harkun kohor 1930 -1940, ka zene shume shpejt nje nder vendet e para ne kolanen e librave me te shitur ne kete vend.

Venecia. Shtator 1937. Erih Maria Remark takohet me Marlene Ditrih ne nje prej restoranteve te Lidos. Dhe dashuria nis qysh me shikimin e pare. Mes aktores mitike te filmit " Engjelli blu" dhe autorit te bestsellerit nderkombetar "Asgje e re ne perendim" si dhe romaneve mjaft te njohur prej lexuesve shqiptare "Tre shoket" e "Harku i Triumfit", nis nje lidhje e forte dashurie, sa pasionante aq edhe dramatike. Te afert per nga origjina dhe fati - te dy kane braktisur Gjermanine e kane nje urrejje te perbashket ndaj regjimit nazist - me famen dhe suksesin e tyre, ata ishin bere tashme te njohur ne mbare boten. Por, historia e dashurise se tyre shpaloset plot dhimbje: eshte e vertete qe, Marlene Ditrih perkon ne menyre te perkryer me idalin femeror te Remarkut, por nga ana tjeter, ajo e ben te kete te fundit qe te perballoje furtuna e tortura xhelozish, dhimbjesh e brengash. Letrat e Remarkut, pervec aspektit te tyre real por te kufizuar nga largesia dhe mosgjetja e te njejtit zjarr e perkushtim nga ana e Marlene Ditrih jane, ne nje fare menyre, deshmi e nje vetmie egzistencialiste te thelle, ato i drejtohen nje personi i cili nuk egzistonte vecse ne endrrat e Remarkut. Por, megjithate, ne thelb - dhe eshte pikerisht aty sekreti i melankolise, lirizmit e thellesise se tyre prekese - Remarku i ka shkruar letrat me teper per vetvehten, si nje lloj monologu drejtuar nje endrre. Ato nuk kerkojne as pergjigje e as pritje te ndjenjave te njejta. Ato perbejne nje roman te panjohur te Remarkut dhe, ne magjine e tyre poetike, ne vullnetin e tyre per te besuar ne Fuqine e Fjales, perbejne ne vetvehte nje Hymn te Vertete per Dashurine. Ajo qe ishte, ndofta, dashuria me e madhe dhe e fundit e shekullit te XX - ...

Erich Maria Remarque ne Porto Ronco, per Marlene Dietrich ne Beverly Hills

18 janar 1939

Shpirti im, qielli im i dashur, ti me ke shkruar kaq e kaq letra te bukura e, une perseris ate qe kam thene gjithmone: shkrimtaret nuk duhet te shkruajne letra dashurie. Sepse ka te tjere qe shkruajne shume me bukur se ata. Ti me quan "Rezonance qe merr fryme" - e si do te mund te arrija une valle, te gjeja nje figure te tille kaq prekese? E, pervec kesaj edhe dicka tjeter! Ti, arrin, dhe ke ate aftesine magjike qe t'i thuash dikujt se sa shume e si e dashuron ate - kurse une, une, e di, nuk arrij ta them ate ne menyre te plote.

Sa mire ndjehem kur ti me thua se, edhe pse je vetem, ndjehesh e qete dhe e lumtur. Une, kete, kam uruar vazhdimisht per ty. Nuk kam uruar kurre qe ti te ndjehesh e merzitur dhe fatkeqe. Kam dashur gjithmone qe ti te jesh e lumtur, ne forme, vezulluese, plot drite dhe e bukur si kurre here tjeter e, dua qe kjo gjendje e jotja te jete e dukshme edhe se largu ne kilometra e, qe ti t'a dish me siguri absolute qe dikush tjeter nuk jeton ne kete bote, vecse per ty.

Sot gjeta dhe lexova edhe nje here poemen tone te Getes. E lexova dhe e rilxova vertet me nje emocion te thelle: A s'eshte e vertete qe fati po na bashkon? / A nuk po na lidh ai per jete? / Ah, dhe ne kohet qe shkojne, / nuk di, ti je motra a nusja ime? / Ti njeh me imtesi cdo pjese te qenies sime, / Ti ndjen tek une dhe nervin me te holle, / ti lexon cdo gje ne shikimin tim, / me syrin tend hyn ne brendesine time / Hyn ne gjakun tim te ngrohte qe rrjedh ne deje / dhe ecen si i cmendur ne drejtimin tend / e qe me krahet e tua prej engjelli gjoksin tim sheron .

Po, e dashura ime, a nuk eshte pikerisht keshtu? Nganjehere, me ndodh te eci i vetmuar nen shi e te mendoj e ndjej qe lidhja jone eshte gjithmone e forte e askush nuk mund t'a prishe ate e, ne ato caste, me hapa te lehta ndjej te vije dikush drejt meje e, ajo je ti e, atehere, une jetoj nje ndjenje te vecante lumturie qe asnje qenie tjeter njerezore nuk e ka jetuar kurre. E, atehere, ndjej qe se bashku me ty, te kthehen tek une vitet e rinise qe lufta dhunshe mi mori e, ato vite je ti qe mi sjell e mi shumezon me dy e bashke me to ndjej te prek me delikatese - freskine, gjallerine dhe aventurat e rinise. E, keshtu, ti behesh, ne te njejten kohe: aventura e gruaja ime.

Ti je bere per mua e une jam bere per ty; nuk mund te jete ndryshe. Nuk je vetem ti ajo rezonance qe une ndjej e thith si ajer, por i tille jam dhe une. E di?... Une jam nje pasqyre konkave qe kap plot ethe driten tende, e mbledh ate plotesisht ne gjoks dhe, duke e djegur fort, e dergoj krejt refleksin ne drejtimin tend. Here te tjera vehtja me duket si nje merimange qe end nje pelhure vezulluese, te trendafilte e plot reflekse, - nje pelhure mendimesh, ndjenjash, pune, fjalesh ngohtesie e cila do te te kape e pastaj te behet banesa jote, - e mbushur plot gjera te cilat ty te mungojne, nje pelhure plot trendafile e dafina, e thurur me fije te ndritshme argjendi, e lehte dhe e forte per te mbajtur ty dhe hapat e tua te lehte si kaprolli, nje pelhure te ngritur nen nje qiell te kalter e mbi ujin blu te detit, nga ku ti mund te hidhesh e te kridhesh gjithe qejf ne ujrat e kristalta e te kthehesh pastaj perseri tek ajo, si nje loder e kendshme femijesh e cila t'a mbush zemren plot ngasherim .

O, drita ime e dashur!... E di?... Nganjehere, une nuk mund te ulem per te shkruar librin qe kam nisur e te cilin e urrej, sepse ai me largon prej teje. E atehere tehiqem nga studioja, nxjerr fotografite e tua dhe i vendos ne radhe para meje edhe pse e di qe kjo gje nuk me qeteson, perkundrazi, e ben edhe me te rende gjendjen. Por, megjithate, edhe pse kete e di, nuk nderroj mendje e, duke i veshtruar ato, nis e flas me ty e, pastaj, ndjej qe gjendja ime shpirterore behet edhe me e rende, sepse eshte nje gjest i veshtire ky, i padurueshem por edhe i mrekullueshem e, pastaj une terhiqem perseri aty tek vendi im, ulem ne tavolinen e shkrimit per te vazhduar librin...

Ja, tani ndalova perseri, sepse ndjej qe dora s'me bindet. Me duaj! Me thuaj qe ti me do, kjo fjale me ben mire, me sheron. Kur ti me thua qe me do, une gjej forca e shkruaj edhe me bukur e me shpejt. Sepse une nuk jetoj vecse per dashurine tende. Me duaj, puma*!...

*Puma - keshtu e quan ai me perkedheli te dashuren e tij, Marlene Ditrih.

----------


## ATMAN

Letra për të dashurën e tjetrit

nga FM

Dua edhe unë një vajzë! tha ai.
Po ajo a të do?!
Edhe ajo, por skemi folur për këtë me njeri-tjetrin!
e megjithatë duheni! ia prita unë.
Thashë kështu, i shtyrë vetëm e vetëm nga klima e humorit, të cilën ai vetë e kishte ofruar në tryezë. Vazhdoi të qeshte, pra nuk kishte ndonjë qejfmbetje, hë-për-hë! E cili ishte ai që kishte përcaktuar rregulla, kushte të shkruara, të miratuara e të vulosura, në bazë të cilave duhej të lindnin, të rriteshin dhe të mbeteshin të përjetshme, dashuritë njerëzore?!
Ti e pranove menjëherë ftesën time, tha Devi, pas pak. Nuk ia vlen ta mundojmë kot njëri-tjetrin. Unë e di që ti, po të duash, mund të më ndihmoshqë ajo të më dojë edhe më shumë!
E njihkam atë vajzë?!
Jo, jo! tha Devi me të shpejtë. Ti nuk e njeh atë, por mund të më ndihmosh ndryshe mua: unë e di se ti shkruan, prandaj shkova ndërmend të më shkruash ca letra për atë



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I dija vetëm emrin: Devi. Vetëm kaq. Binte menjëherë në sy, mes një grupi djemoshash që shëtisnin gjithnjë bashkë. Asnjë gjë më tepër nuk dija për të. E përsëris, e gjithë përshtypja lidhej me pamjen e tij të jashtme.
Sa herë që dilja në qytet, thjesht për shëtitje, për të këmbyer librin e radhës në bibiliotekë, apo për të takuar ndokënd në lokalet në qendër, gjithnjë do të më zinte syri atë, Devin. I gjatë, brun i theksuar, me flokët kokoridhka, lëshuar pak mbi ballë, i veshur dukshëm më bukur se moshatarët e tij. Këmishët dhe bluzat, ashtu si dhe pantallonat, të qepura ngushtë pas trupit të drejtë e të fuqishëm, të mbushur dhe harmonioz, binin në sy. Vetëm për të mirë. Në vendet më të dukshme të bluzave e këmishave, diku në cepet e xhepave të tyre apo aty në rrethin e ngushtë të pantallonave, gjithmonë do të shihje ndonjë lulkë të qëndisur apo ndonjë zbukurim të stampuar.
Deri atë ditë të djele, kur tërë mirësjellje më pyeti nëse mund të takoheshim, të uleshim diku e të pinim një kafe a diçka të ftohtë, mbase tek unë ekzistonte vetëm dëshira e pashkak, për ta përshëndetur. E përsëris edhe një herë arsyen: thjesht për shkak të dukjes së tij të veçantë.
Kur ndodhte të përballeshim, gjatë asaj që në qytetin tonë vogëlush quhej shëtitje e mbrëmjes, na kishte rastisur të shkëmbenim vështrimet dhe të përshëndeteshim me sy, me gjeste apo edhe me ndonjë mërmërimë që, në të vërtetë, asnjëherë skishte marrë formën e fjalës. Asnjëherë sna kishte ndodhur të flisnim por, brenda këtij absurdi të provincave, mbase secili prej nesh, kishte filluar të besonte se ia donim të mirën njeri-tjetrit! Mbase po ndjeheshim si dy të njohur të vjetër që, edhe pse kishim kohë që nuk rrinim bashkë, i bindeshim urdhërit të fshehtë të një të shkuare të largët, gjatë së cilës kishim qenë miq.
Kjo ishte e vetmja arësye që, sapo më shprehu dëshirën për të ndenjur ndonjë ditë, diku, për ndonjë kafe, ndonjë gjë të freskët a ndonjë gotë birrë, dëgjova veten ti thosha se ishte, njëherësh, dëshira dhe kënaqësia ime. Në jetën time, do të më duhej kohë më e gjatë, që të arrija në përfundimin se në këtë botë të rrëmujshme, për shkak të dukjes, ndodhnin ca gjëra që individi i shpëtuar prej komplekseve të tillë, do të bënte mirë ti shmangte.
Dita, koha, ora për tu takuar me Devin, merret vesh që erdhi shumë shpejt. Që të nesërmen. Në atë qytet midis kodrash, si kudo në provincë, kishte vetëm një rrugë kryesore, vetëm një shëtitore, ku dilnim të gjithë. Po të mos shëtisje, në këtë qytet vogëlush, domethënë se nuk ishe fare! Të nesërmen, unë dhe Devi, ishim, u pamë, këmbyem njëherësh të njëjtin gjest dhe i zgjatëm dorën njeri-tjetrit. Shkuam u ulëm diku, në njerin nga lokalet që zotëronte pamjen e shëtitores aty poshtë, unë porosita një birrë, ai diçka të freskët dhe as që e morëm me mend se kishte nisur një odise, Itaka e së cilës do të shfaqej shumë më vonë.
Pas disa minutash bisedë, po mendoja se në të vërtetë ai djalë nuk ishte aq simpatik sa e kisha vënë re më parë. Kjo vinte, ndoshta, ngaqë kushedi përse, pata pritur që ai të fliste po aq bukur e këndshëm, sa edhe vishej. Më besohej se edhe ai vetë torturohej për ta zbutur këtë kontradiktë, që në fund të fundit nuk ishte antagoniste!
Si i keni punët? e pyeta më në fund, kur as heshtja, as menyja e asaj që po flisnim, spo zbulonte ndonjë shtysë të mjaftueshme për ftesën e bërë prej tij. Kishim folur për birrat, të cilat në qytetet minatorë silleshin drejtëpërdrejtë nga Korça, për pijet e ftohta që përgatiteshin në qendrën e rrethit, më pas për skuadrën e futbollit të qytetit, që nuk humbiste kurrë pikë në fushën e saj, për të dalë, më në fund, atje ku duhej të nisnim.
Dua edhe unë një vajzë! tha ai.
Po ajo a të do?!
Edhe ajo, por skemi folur për këtë me njeri-tjetrin!
e megjithatë duheni! ia prita unë.
Thashë kështu, i shtyrë vetëm e vetëm nga klima e humorit, të cilën ai vetë e kishte ofruar në tryezë. Vazhdoi të qeshte, pra nuk kishte ndonjë qejfmbetje, hë-për-hë! E cili ishte ai që kishte përcaktuar rregulla, kushte të shkruara, të miratuara e të vulosura, në bazë të cilave duhej të lindnin, të rriteshin dhe të mbeteshin të përjetshme, dashuritë njerëzore?!
Ti e pranove menjëherë ftesën time, tha Devi, pas pak. Nuk ia vlen ta mundojmë kot njëri-tjetrin. Unë e di që ti, po të duash, mund të më ndihmoshqë ajo të më dojë edhe më shumë!
E njihkam atë vajzë?!
Jo, jo! tha Devi me të shpejtë. Ajo është nga qyteti. Dikush na ka prezantuar në korespodencë, po ta quajmë kështu sa për fillim! Ti nuk e njeh atë, por mund të më ndihmosh ndryshe mua: unë e di se ti shkruan, prandaj shkova ndërmend të më shkruash ca letra për atë
Më lindi befas dëshira e keqe, të tallesha nga pak me këtë farë djalurçine që kërkonte tia rregullonin dashurinë të tjerët me letra, por, pasi ma kishte hedhur idenë e tij çakalloze, vazhdoi të mbetej gjithësesi serioz. Më keq akoma: po më besohej se pikërisht kjo lloj dashurie e sugjeruar, e kthyer tek ai në një lloj të veçantë shqetësimi, e kishte shtyrë këtë bukurosh ta rriste edhe më, zellin e të veshurit bukur. Pasi kishte plotësuar këtë kusht për fillimdashurie, sapo kishte hedhur edhe hapin e dytë: po bisedonte me njeriun që mund ti shkruante letrat e dashurisë!
U njohëm në një dasmë, kërcyem disa herë bashkë. Mbase i vajtën sytë tek unë, ngaqë, jo për të shitur mend, por kam mësuar të vallëzoj bukur! Sipas fjalëve të një vajze tjetër, që banon këtu, ajo vajzë më do mua. Kjo goca tjetër, ndërmjetsja, po ta quajmë kështu hë-për-hë, më ka thënë se ajo lexon shumë libra. Prandaj dhe shkova ndërmend, tia mbushim mendjen me letra të bukura, me vjersha, poemae kupton Devin tani?!
Tashmë po fliste rrrjedhshëm fare. Me një llogjikë të tillë që më bënte të mendoja se, çdo gjë që do të më thoshte paskëtaj, më duhet ta besoja, pa dyshuar në ishte e vërtetë apo jo. Nuk dija dhe as që guxoja të parashikoja se çmund të ndodhte me këtë riosh, pesë apo dhjetë vjetë më vonë, por e kisha të qartë çmë kërkonte tani: Të shkruaja letra dashurie për të dashurën e tij!
Pa e kuptuar, njomëzaku në nevojë të çuditshme, kishte zbuluar tek unë një ves: predispozitën për të shijuar kënaqësitë që sjell përtallja e një tjetri. Përkundër natyrës sime, besova menjëherë se ky bukurosh mund të mbahej pranë si një farë lodre e bukur, zbavitëse! Vetëm shumë vite më vonë, duke rikujtuar ato që ndodhnin në atë rrugë-shëtitore të vetme, midis të tjerash kam vënë re praninë jetike të lodrave dhe kohëhumbjeve të veçanta provinciale: pa to, sigurisht do të ishim varrosur për së gjalli: mbase pikërisht duke shëtitur!
I thashë se, menjëherë duhet të takoheshim. Ndokund tjetër; as në shtëpinë time, as në të tijën, siç ma shkoi ai ndërmend. Merret vesh që nuk kundërshtoi. As e shkoja ndërmend se mund të vinte një ditë e tillë në marrëdhëniet midis: tërë jetën do të mbetej borxh dhe mirënjohës!
Në takimin e parë, qysh në në fillim i kërkova, pastaj e detyrova, të më fliste për dy orë rrjesht për qytetsen e dëshiruar prej tij. Pasi vetë ai, në rrëfim të lirë, nuk e zgjati dot ligjërimin më shumë se dhjetë minuta, e bombardova me një shi pyetjesh, të cilat as vetë nuk i kisha shkuar ndonjëherë ndërmend.
Si e ka emrin, mbiemrin, flokët, dendësinë, ngjyrën, gjatësinë, butësinë, ashpërsinë, si i kreh, a i rrëzon balluket mbi ballë, i lidh mbrapa, bishtkali, cilat komplimente i pëlqejnë, në cilat poza e profile i pëlqen më tepër ti bëj fotografitë, parapëlqen një akullore dhjetëshe apo një pastë, një shëtitje apo një film, çfarë lloj filmi?
Ai po më ndiqte i tromaksur. Pikërisht këtë dëshiroja!
Si i ka sytë? e pyeta duke e parë ngultazi.
Ngjyrë deti! u përgjigj Devi.
Të cilit det? e pyeta unë.
Si të cilit det?! ngriti supet ai. Të detit Jon! shtoi çastin tjetër ai, duke buzëqeshur.
Joni në dimër apo në verë, Joni në mëngjes apo në mesnatë?!
Duhet të më kuptosh, shtova pastaj për ta qetësuar. Të pyes për këto se, ndryshe, as vjershat as letrat sdo të na dalin gjë. Në dashuri, kanë shumë rëndësi vjershat e letrat me detaje sa më të vërteta. Çrroba mban ajo? Çlloj, sa lloj fustanesh ka? Cilat pëlqen më tepër? Në çngjyrë ajri, në kohën që jeni njohur? Kur, si, kush ka qenë dëshmitar? Çfarë nuk do të pëlqente ti përmendnim asaj? Përse? Ha shumë ajo? Çpeshë ka? A ka kuptim për të harmonia fizike me shpirtin?
Sa e gjatë është? Megjithë takat, apo zbathur?!
Për këto që pyet ti, nuk i di as për veten! tha Devi.
Ka ndonjë cen? Hundën, si? Normale, zhgabë, patëllxhane?! Përgjigjmu, mos qesh, skemi kohë i thashë prerë.
Se kam vënë re, pranoi ai. Një natë të vetme vallzuam, dhe kaq!
As për dhëmbët e dhëmballët, smë dha përgjigje të saktë. Në një gjendje të turbullt, në një gjysmëmëdyshje-gjysmësigurie, shtroi si një pandehmë të vërtetën që qytetsja e tij përdorte pak parfum.
Mjaft, i thashë një ditë. Sa për të shkruar letrat e para, mjaftojnë këto që më ke treguar. Tani duhet të marrësh vesh kushtet e mia.
Mjaft të hapësh gojën tha ai.
Kushti i parë: askush, kurrë, asnjeri në botë, as ajo vetë, sduhet ta marrë vesh se letrat janë shkruar nga unë! Qartë?
Kushti i dytë: pasi ta hedhësh tekstin e letrës së shkruar nga unë, në letrën që do ta dërgosh tek ajo, dorëshkrimin tim do të ma kthesh mua!
Po e vështroja drejt e në sy. Sa më shumë përparonim në këtë ndërmarrje të çuditshme, aq më shumë shqetësime më lindnin. Ndaj dhe vendosa kushte.
Dhe, kushti i tretë? pyeti Devi. Mu duk i hutuar, i bërë lëmsh.
Nesër eja merr letrën e parë! i thashë. Dhe çohu, mbathja tani!

&

Letrat e para i shkrova me përkushtimin që bëhen gjithë gjërat për herë të parë. Mbase kishin dalë të sakta dhe të ndjera, se Devi nuk e fshihte që ndjehej i mrekulluar prej tyre. Sigurisht kjo gjendje i vinte për shkak të përgjigjeve që merrte për këto letra të nisura me emrin e tij. Vinte tek unë tërë gaz dhe, megjithëse u përpoqa të mos e lejoja, ngulte këmbë dhe më lexonte pjesë prej përgjigjeve të saj.
Qytetsja merrte letra nga Devi, jo më pak se dy herë në javë, dhe kthente po aq herë përgjigje. Letrat e saj bëheshin gjithnjë e më të gjata, përherë e më shumë të ndjera. Kishte rënë e tëra në kurthin e paqmë që ne ia kishim ngritur në emër të dashurisë.
Dëgjo se çna ka shkruar! thoshte Devi.
Të ka shkruar ty, jo mua! e përmendja unë.
Nuk i hynte në sy vrejtja ime, vazhdonte të fliste për atë vajzë, si për një femër që endè nuk ishte bërë pjesë shpirtërore e tij. sa herë që merrte letra prej saj, nxitonte të më lexonte fragmente prej tyre. Shiko, shiko si më është përgjigjur ajo: Pse smë ke shkruar me kohë, qysh në fillim me letra të më ishe drejtuar, Dev i dashur! Në letra ti je i rrallë! Aty sikur zbërthen shpirtin e zemrën e një njeriu njëqind, një mijë, një milion herë më të bukur se të atij djalit të bukur që më ka bërë për vete përgjithnjë!
Për shkak të këtyre mbresave e përgjigjeve, por edhe ngaqë Devi ishte bërë më i ndjeshëm, më i mirë, unë po ndjeja dëshirën a kureshtjen, a sdi çishte në të vërtetë, ti lexoja edhe një herë tjetër letrat që vetë i kisha shkruar. Sipas pikës së dytë të kushteve të mia, Devi mi kthente ato, pasi i kopjonte. I lexoja dhe i ruaja të gjitha. Seriozisht, po çuditesha me aftësinë time për të depërtuar aq thellë në botën shpirtërore të një njeriu që as e njihja as e kisha takuar ndonjëherë! Dashuria e improvizuar sipas rrëfimeve të një tjetri, për një vajzë të panjohur, pa e kuptuar, kishte zbuluar tek unë ndjesi që kurrë nuk i kisha jetuar e as përfytyruar. Se kisha shkuar ndërmend që dërguesin e letrave, për të cilin i shkruaja, ta bëja të lumtur, kurse lexuesen e tyre ta sillja në gjendje të tillë admirimi për nënshkruesin e tyre: ajo e quante fat njohjen me të.
Ai sdinte si të ma shprehte mirënjohjen. Gati e bërtiste, që paskësaj, edhe dashurinë po e përjetonte ndryshe. Më parë se ti niste, mbyllej dhe i lexonte letrat me zë. Ca më vonë, kur i duhej të shkonte edhe vetë në qytet, detyrohej ti mësonte përmendësh letrat që dërgonte së fundmi: nuk duhej të linte vend për dyshim autorësie.
Me kalimin e kohës, duke i lexuar e mësuar përmendësh letrat, i bëri të vetat shprehitë që përdorja më dendur, filloi të përshtaste edhe vetë vargje, sipas atyre që i pata shkruar në letrat e para për të dashurën e tij, dhe ndërkohë, filloi të mos binte në sy, si dikur, inferioriteti i sjelljes, ndaj dukjes fizike dhe veshjes së veçantë të tij.
Tani mund ti shkruash edhe vetë letrat. i thashë një ditë.
Mu duk sikur u tremb, u hutua, nuk reagoi dot menjëherë. Pastaj qeshi me të madhe.
Kam frikë se e prish tani, në fund fare
E vura re: nuk fliste më në shumës, siç bënte dikur. Po besonte tek vetja edhe gjëra që i gjente tjetërkund. Mbase asgjë të keqe nuk duhej kërkuar në këtë mes: dashuria nuk është tjetër veçse akt dhurimi: secili dhuron diçka të tijën. Nuk isha i sigurt nëse mund të përfshihej, pa u përmendur si e tillë, edhe të shkruarit e letrave prej meje. A ka edhe dhurata të fshehta, në këto punë? Pse të mos ketë, në fund të fundit: njeriu në çdo çast dhuron: sa herë që shpik apo zbulon diçka, sa herë shkruan një urim apo prodhon një mall, sa herë që nxjerr një fjalë të bukurLetra e dashurie janë, gjërat e tilla.
Devi mi tregonte të gjitha. Pas një periudhe të tillë letrash, ishte bërë njohja familjare, të dyja palët ishin të kënaqura që kjo lidhje nuk ishte bërë pa mend në kokë dhe vajza mburrej shpesh me mençurinë e Devit. Edhe ky, po tregonte gjëra të bukura për qytetsen e tij, që tashmë ishte bërë me të vërtetë e dashura e tij.
Një ditë e pashë në shëtitore të shoqëruar me një vajzë. Sipas të gjitha gjurmëve të mbetura në kujtesën time nga rrëfimet e tij, nga përgjigjet pyetjeve që i kisha bërë, besova se ishte ajo: qytetsja, e dashura, e fejuara e tij.
Ajo ishte?! e pyeta të nesërmen, kur u përballëm në shëtitore.
Jo! Ishte një kushërirë e saj, por ngjajnë shumë!
Ndjeva lehtësim të menjëhershëm. Sdo të më vinte hiç mirë sikur të ishte ndryshe. Më kishte bërë shumë intim, më kishte rrëfyer aq shumë për atë vajzë, sipas kërkesës së tij i kisha shkruar dhjetra letra, shyqyr zotit tani ishin afruar e kishin legalizuar njohjen e tyre: dhe Devi të mos më prezantonte me të?!
Merret vesh: kurrësesi nuk shkoja ndërmend të më prezantonte si autor i letrave! Njera nga pikat që kisha vënë në kontratën midis, kjo ishte: Askurrë, askush, nuk duhej të dinte se letrat i shkruaja unë. Por ja që e vuajta joshjen që Devi të më prezantonte thjesht si mik të tij. Më dukej krejt virgjine dhe e ligjshme kjo dëshirë. Ia thashë një për një edhe atij, Devit.
Çpaske lodhur veten! më tha, Të ishte ajo, dhe të mos e takoja me ty? Budallëqe! Pa, pa, ku të shkon mendja edhe ty!

&

Më ishte vjedhur mua, por kishte gënjyer veten. Ajo kishte qënë e dashura, e fejuara e tij. Pak kohë më vonë u bë edhe gruaja e tij. Edhe martesën e mora vesh shumë kohë më vonë. Ishin martuar në fund të korrikut. Me dasmë të madhe. Me orkestër të bujshme dhe ftesa të shumta. Mbase për ta kurorëzuar madhërisht atë lloj dashurie po aq të veçantë.
Ashtu siç e kisha shkuar ndërmend, nuk më ftoi në dasmë. Tani nuk i duhen më letra, thashë me vete! Sa për të ndrequr humorin. Rrallova daljen në shëtitore. Nuk doja, së paku hë-për-hë, të ndeshesha me Devin. Për të qenë deri në fund i sinqert, e kisha pritur me kureshtje dhe dëshirë njohjen me atë vajzë që vinte në mënyrë krejt origjinale në këtë qytet të vogël. Smund ta fshihja dëshirën për të qenë në dasmën e tyre. Me gjithë zemër e them këtë. Ngaqë i njihja aq mirë, të dy. Fare rastësisht, por isha bërë njeriu më i afërt i tyre në këtë dashuri.
Ajo vajzë endè nuk di gjë. Nuk i hedh asnjë faj, ndonëse dyshimi im për të ardhmen e lidhjes së tyre është një re aq e madhe, sa hija e saj nuk ka se si të mos bjerë edhe mbi vellon e bardhë të martesës së saj. Në të vërtetë, as vetë Devin nuk e bëj me faj. Të gjithë, në fillimet, madje jo vetëm në fillimet, ia rrëfejnë dikujt dashurinë. Njeriu ka nevojë ti shprazet dikujt, në ditët kur dashuria, si erë me shi dhe me diell, e valavitë në kreshtat e detit të saj shkumëbardhë. Devit i ndodhi të më rrëfehej mua. Mbase mu hap më tepër se duhej, kur kjo marrëdhënie sishte endè dashuri, mbase lloji i rrëfimit të tij ishte i veçantë: më shumë kishte shpallur boshllëkun e tij, se sa dashurinë e asaj vajze. Edhe unë, nga ana ime, që kisha marrë përsipër tia shkruaj letrat, e kisha bërë këtë më shumë si një lojë kukamçeftas me atë bukurec të njomë..
Me hir të Atij atje lart, e tëra kjo shaka u transformua në diçka serioze. Dhe nuk doli u keq: Devin dhe atë vajzë i shoh që shëtitin të qeshur dhe të kënaqur, edhe tani pas martese. Nëse njeriu ka për detyrë të dhurojë atë që ka, unë vetë nuk kam pritur dhurata nga kjo histori; por as mosmirënjohje nuk kam merituar.
Ata të dy kalojnë në shëtitoren e vetme, fare pranë meje, dhe asnjë fjalë, asnjë përshëndetje. Devi më vë re që larg, jam i sigurt se më ndjek me sy, deri aty pranë. Kur ndodhemi afër, i ulë sytë. Ose vështron drejt, përpara. Sikur kurrë të mos kemi pasur të bëjmë bashkë. Më keq akoma, sikur atë vajzë e kam njohur unë më parë se ai. Më druhet mua? Pse vallë?!
Më mirë të mos i kisha shkruar ato letra!
Në fytyrën e tij, dikur aq të qeshur e simpatike, së paku për syrin tim, tashmë janë shfaqur dy sy të plogësht dhe një si lodhje e padeshifrueshme. Më duket se edhe për atë vajzë i mungon mirëbesimi i dikurshëm. Se çkam një siguri, që lodhja nuk i vjen vetëm prej meje.
Nëse nuk bëhet fjalë për mirënjohje, kam frikë për më tej: nuk di pse, pres ditë të këqia për atë vajzë, edhe për atë djalë, por asesi për shkak të ditëve me marrëdhënie të mrekullueshme që përjetonin dikur, qoftë edhe prej lezeteve të fjalës në letrat që u shkruaja unë. Ditë pas dite po më fuqizohej shkaku i vetëm i ftohtësisë së tij: boshi, boshi i madh brenda vetes së tij. Tërë ai djalë i lezetshëm, simpatik, i veshur ndryshe nga moshatarët e tij, ai që ia kishte hedhur grepin një vajze thjesht me mjeshtërinë e tij për vallëzim, paskej qenë aq bosh nga brenda
Pikërisht ajo që dikur e bënte të ngrohtë, të qetë, të gëzuar e mirënjohës ndaj meje, tani vepron në të kundërt. Letrat e dashurisë për të dashurën e tij, që tani e kishte grua, e bënin të ftohtë, e trazonin, e trishtonin, e bënin dyshues ndaj vetes, ndaj vetes në sy të përditshëm të asaj vajze që tashmë ishte gruaja e tij. ai bosh i llahtarshëm, fshehur mrekullisht pas letrave të huajtura nga unë, i ngjallte hamëndje të liga?
Ah, i ziu ti, i thosha pa zë, kur përballeshim në rrugë dhe ai bënte sikur smë shihte. Ti akoma nuk je i sigurt në dashurinë e saj. Kurrë ske për ta besuar dot që ajo të do ty. Vetëm ti e di se letrat nuk i ke shkruar vetë ti! Ajo të do, ngaqë është mësuar të të shohë me atë sy, kaq gjë duhet ta marrësh vesh. Nuk të them të shtiresh ndaj saj, as ndaj vetes, por as me mua ske pse shtiresh! Ajo të do, or budallë, pa ditur dyshimin tënd tek vetja jote!

&

Të tjerët mbase vazhdojnë ta shohin Devin si njeri simpatik, të veshur bukur, siç e kisha parë unë dikur, aq më tepër se tashmë, edhe me një grua të bukur, ishte bërë përfundimisht i lumtur.
Mua po më dukej çdo ditë dhe më i zbehtë. Dhe ajo grua, që i rri në krahë, po më përfytyrohet si fatkeqe e fshehtë. Fatkeqe e ardhme e së shkuarës false për shkak të boshit të tij.
Mos u bëj i vogël, i them vetes. Ai vetë duket mirë, ajo në krahë ndjehet e kënaqur me të, të tjerët nuk i dinë ato që di ti, çke atëherë që fut turinjtë në erërat e të tjerëve?! Vetëm ngaqë nuk përshëndetet me ty?! Atëherë ti nuk e njihje fare atë djalë, por mos kujton se për të, di më shumë tani?! Atëherë i dije vetëm emrin, tani që i di shumë më tepër, por nuk të hynë në punë gjë! Je zemëruar për mosmirënjohjen?! A ka kuptim mosmirënjohja ndaj një njeriu në dashuri?! Fale menjëherë, që të lehtësosh shpirtin tënd!
E shtyva veten të mendoj në këtë kahe. Kërkova një shkak, një arsye për ftohtësinë e tij ndaj meje: mbase ka frikën e letrave që kam unë!, thashë me vete. I dhashë njëfarë të drejte dhe i dërgova lajm. Më erdhi menjëherë. Jo në rrugë, në shtëpi. Kishte veshur një xhakavento të kaltër, një pulovër me ngjyra dhe pantallona me kuti të spikatura që sia kisha parë herë tjetër. Mu duk se kishte nxituar. Më shkuan sytë te lidhëset a këpucëve: të lidhura i kishte.
Ja tek i keNuk të mungon asnjera i thashë kur hyri në dhomën time.
Po më kërkonte ndjesë, belbër, si dikur. Si në fillimet. Kur më ftoi për një kafe apo diçka të ftohtë dhe që unë mund ta ndihmoja në dashuri!
Po pate merak, eja dhe i djegim bashkë më tha.
Fliste kot. Fare kot. Edhe tashmë që po ia dorëzoja, të gjitha, dukej që kishte frikë i gjori, mos më kthehej mendja dhe kërkoja ti mbaja vetë letrat. Iku duke e shtrënguar fort tufën e tyre!
Shko dè, shko! Kam besim se do ti djegësh vetë! i thashë.
E ndoqa me sy nga dritarja. Merret vesh që, atje jashtë, nuk e priste ajo. Për të marrë të shkuarën, ai kishte ardhur i vetëm. Me siguri do të shkonte diku, prapa kodrës, do të hapte ndonjë gropë dhe atje do ti digjte letrat. Do të hidhte ca dhe sipër e kush e di çtjetër.
Asaj gropës boshe në veten e tij, si do tia bënte?!

----------


## blueyes

Ju te dashuir miq te mi qe me shtyni te shkruaj dicka qe prej 9 vitesh me radhe e shkrova ne shpirtin tim,ne zemren e vuajtur ne deshirat dhe ndjenjat e pashprehura,jo per mungese fjalori apo kurajo..Por thjesht per te mos patur kurre mundesine apo lirine e fjales....
Ishte tetor nuk bente ftohte ne Tiranen time te dashur ate dite apo ndoshta qeshe une qe kembet i pata ne toke e mendjen ne qiell????Ndoshta....
Njiheshim prej nje viti grindeshim   debatonim por kot sthone ato qe zihen duhen...Aty  ekuptova dhe une.....
Nuk te pashe kurre me ato sy pasi nuk me perkisje mua por ndihesha femer ne prezencen tende...Nje ndjenje qe kurre nuk do te jem e gateshme ta pershkruaj vetem di te them e mrekullueshme dicka e pakrahasueshme me asgje ne kete bote,pasi cdo gje ka vlerat e saj....
Duhet te shiheshim ate dite per arsye.........Nuk e dija me saktesi vendin ma shpegoje nepermjet telefonit,zeri yt ridhte i paduruar te ishte dhene mundesia zog do te ishe bere e ne krahet  etu do me shije atje....
Asgje skishte ndodhur deri ne ato momente vetem me sinqeritetin me te madh dua te pohoj qe e parandjeja emocionohesha nuk arrija as veten ta pyesja cpo te ndodh?????
Mberrita dera u hap u futa une me kembet e mija qe mund ti krahasoje me te maces pa zhurme por dridheshin..E ndieja e dija .....Por nuk doja ta pranoja pasi vete situata nuk e lejonte...Por jeta eshte i tille.....
U ule ti prane disa letrave e me shpegoje...Papritur pa ze pa  menduar dhe pakuptim u ngrita une dhe iu drejtova deres se balñlkonit kisha deshire te shihja diellin si si rrezatonte pikerisht bne kete dite.....Mbizoteroi qetesia brenda disa sekondave ndjej doren tende ne belin tim buzet e tua te ngrohta ne gushen time,u rrenqeth E TERA ME NJEREN DORE LARGOVA DOREN TENDE NGA BELI IM DHE ME TJETREN MBYLLA GOJEN TENDE N ETE NJEJTEN KOHE ME LOTET NE SY TE THASHE mOS TE LUTEM mOS...mOS MA BEJ KETE PASI E DIJA QE DO TE ME SILLTE VETEM VUAJTJE.....
Fillove te dridheshe zemer si nje adoleshene edhe pse ishe 26 vjec djale,ndjeva zemren tende te rrihte si Kembanat e kishes,mu lute mu pergjerove doja te kontrollohesha por sme le kohe me perpive ne krahet e tu dhe te dy humbem ne ate bote e cila te gjitheve na dhuron kenaqesi e vujtje.....
Te desha me gjithe forcen e shpirtit te dhurova gjithcka dhe ti mua u kujdese  me bere te lumtur..Por kurre sme lejove te te thoja se sa te desha.....
Dashuria jone te dashur lexues ishte pa fjale edhe pse e dinim qe kjo ishte zgjidhja tjeter me skish......
Sa here qe te shoh e te degjoj zerin e ndiej eren tende qe sme hiqet nga shqisat e nuhatjes mar fryme thelle perlotem zemra me gufon e them te desha o zemer te desha dhe jam e lumtur qe zoti me dha mundesine te doja dike qe me deshi....
Lamtumire zemer edhe pse tu luta qe te mbeteshim shoke me the....
Ne prezencen tende smundem thjesht te ndaj nje kafe dhe dy pare muhabet.....

----------


## PINK

Ne nje cope leter te vogel .. marr lapsin dhe shkruaj :

Thuaj yjet sjane zjarr
Thuaj dielli u shua 
Thuaj jeta eshte varr 
Por mos thuaj qe ste Dua ..... shpirt mos harro kur te kthehesh nga puna bli pak qumesht  ... ahhh dhe buke too .. or u know what ... beje te gjithe pazarin per muajin    :buzeqeshje: 

E marr letren e shkruar gjithe dashuri dhe pasion dhe ngadale e ngadale e vendos ( e ngjis ) te frigoriferi .... ( poshte jastikut  qendron opsioni i mosparjes fare ...  so me mire .... aty ske nga me shpeton ) lol 

OHH shpirt e gjithe bota jemi dy ... une dhe ti   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## shkodrane82

Hahahha Pink me kenaqe....
Letrat e dashurise jane per keto qe e shofin dashurine nga cepi i syrit,
jo nga ato qe e kane para syve gjithe diten.... :perqeshje: 

Leter Dashurie.....
Bahhh apo del i fije se na e merzite neper shpi...
Taman ka thane gjyshja : Nuk kam hall se bjen shi, po kam hall
se me rrin burri ne shpi.... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## striptella

ej dashuri e shkrete ta copeton Shpirtin. Dashuria me shikim te pare ashtu sic vjen ashtu dhe iken. E ka  lala ka ekspirienca.Dita kur te pashe po rregulloje Bicikleten mua me ra torba e kisha motren ne krahe.Ti e more torben dhe ma dhe.Syte e tua bojeqielli takuan me te mite Kafe.C'fare ndenje me pershkroi ne trup se pershkruaj dot. Dola ne penxhere te ndinja rrobat e C'te shikoj ti qendroje mu perpara me motor. C'fare upgrage i said to myself motor e c'fare motori.Filloi ti bie borise muzike fantastike... Te nesermen ne shkolle e shikoje prape me ndalon dhe fillon te llomotise.Une u dridhja e tera isha vetem 15 vjec e vogel e shkreta..Syte e tij te magjishem si kam pare asgjekundi tashi per tashi.E me gjemoi per nja 3 muaj dhe ma rrembeu nje puthje.Oh zot c'fare mrekullie.Kaq per ate dashuri mbas nje viti another 1st love. Kete rradhe djali qe me makine e desh me shtypi. Une ja ktheva se gojen e kam te madhe una.LOL. Ai qeshi dhe une qesha.Ky na kishte sy te Qiellte also.Vdese una per i cike bojeqielli.lol Po kete rradhe u martova me kete djale e akoma jemi bashke por nuk e di nese o pergjithmone.hahaahha vetem po tallem ai o my Princi. Dashuroni por jo me gjithe zemer se do ngelni me cen.

----------


## Era1

Te te them qe te dua me duket pak, dikush duhet te shpik fjale te reja per te percaktuar ndjenjat e mia te lidhura me ty, qe me bejne te kem nevoje per ty çdo sekond.Kete ndiej biles edhe me shume.Te them qe te dua por ti tani e di , ndoshta ngaqe e them shpesh kjo fjale mund te zbehet por, çdo here qe ta them eshte sepse dashuria ime per ty rritet.
Dua qe ta dish , nuk te dua ne te shkuaren , nuk te dua ne te tashmen , as ne ardhmen , eshte nje dashuri pa kohe , gjithashtu nuk ka distanca , eshte thjeshte nje  dashuri e paster , e mbushur me iluzione , me premtime qe nuk duan te permbushen sepse u permbushen te gjitha ne momentin qe te takova.
Te dua , si dy fjale qe formojne nje buzeqeshje ne buzet e tua, si dy qiej plot me ngjyra te reflektuara ne syte e tu, si dy fjale te pafundme qe nuk duhet te pushohen se degjuari.
Te te duash ty ne realitet eshte nje çmim, nuk e di ne te meritoj por une luftoj qe te te meritoj , eshte nje çmim , nje dhurate qe çdo person do  kishte  fat po ta harrinte por qe e kam vetem une.
Te falenderoj qe me lejon te te dua dhe te ofroj mijra vjet dashuri nga thellesia e qenies sime.

----------


## Era1

Faleminderit qe ekziston

Faleminderit qe u gjende tek une , qe me le te gezoj pranine tende , qe me shihje dhe flisje me mua aq embel

Faleminderit qe me le te enderroj me ty , qe me lejon te jetoj tek ty.

Faleminderit qe me zgjodhe per te te dashur dhe qe me zgjove deshiren qe te heci me ty per pjesen tjeter te jetes sime , qe me zgjodhe per te te ndier.

Falemiderit qe merr fryme , qe hecen , qe shikon , qe zgjohesh , qe qesh , qe me degjon . 

Faleminderit qe ekziston me te gjitha keto per mua.

Falemiderit mijera here qe me lejon te te dua

----------


## Davius

*...u ndave nga une por malli dhe dhembja per ty kurr nuk do te shuhen.*  

Veshtir qenka te maresh lapsin dhe te shkruash por ja qe nuk mund te rri. Te prita te vish me buzeqeshje por ti me erdhe me fjalen qe asnjehere nuk kisha dashur ta degjoja. Dhembja per ty dita dites po me shtohet se bashku me lotet e mi. me ka marr malli per cdo gje: per zerin tend, buzeqeshjen tende, budallaleqet e tua, syt e tu ... 

Largimi yt i hershem shkaktoi plag te medha ne zemren time, nuk ka ilac qe do te mi sheroje keto plage edhe pse disa thone koha sheron cdo plag un nuk besoj. Sa me teper kalon koha aq me teper ndjej mungesen tande. Me shpirt te venitur, me zemer te thyer dhe kthes te pakthyer, me lot ne sy deri sa te jetoj nuk do te harroj. Kush e di sa dite pa diell, pa lule, pa gezim do te kalojne, kurse ne zemren time vetem lot, vuajtje dhe mall per fjalet dhe buzeqeshjen tende te embel. 

Dhembja nuk ka fund kurse lotet nuk kan fuqi te shprehin pikellimin per ty. Gjithmon do te mbetesh ne zemren time edhe pse ike pa thene lamtumir. Me shpirt te venitur, zemer te thyer, me shpres te pa shpres, si dje, si sot, si neser une i perlotur te pres te kthehesh, te ma kthesh besimin ne dashuri, te ma ktheshy lumturin dhe gjith ate qe pata kur ishim se bashku. Mungesa yte ne cdo vend po ndihet. Ditet pa ty vetem une e di se si i kaloj. Malli dhembja per ty kurre nuk do te shuhen. Do te dua edhe me shum se sa te kam dashur, edhe me shum se sa e dua veten, por kur te bindesh atehere ndoshta do te jete shume vone. Une do te jem ne shpirt vetem i yti e ti vendos vet per lumturin qe mund ta kemi se bashku...

----------


## Davius

...... edhe dielli sot me behet se rrezaton me fuqishem se herave tjera, nuk e disi eshte ne te vertet por se paku ashtu me duket mua. E une qendroj aty pran rruges ku kalonim ne dy Jo per tjeter por ashtu me pate mesur. Dhe tash kush eshte fajtor se vetes ja mbollem nje dashuri per te mos u bashkuar asnjhere?! 

....., ti me deshte dhe une kohe pas kohe te pata dashur, po tash s`eshte me si dikur. Eshte e vetrtet se ndjej mungesen tende thell ne shpirtin tim, por, dije se ti nuk ishe ajo qe duhej te jete pran meje edhe ne castet me te veshtira. E di se te humba, por... E ndegjoj ende zerin tend duke me ftuar ne krahrorin tend se e dije se une te dua, por tash te lutem te pakten me le te qete. Ajo dite ishte me e bukur per ne por...ishte edhe takimi yne i fundit. Shkove pa me pershendetur, ike ne qetesi pa me thene te pakten arsyjet e asaj ikje misterioze. 

Une as sot nuk po kuptoj pse nuk u kthen pergjigje letrave te mija. Eshte e mundur valle pas gjith asaj dashurie te me lesh thjesht ashtu pa me treguar as nje fjale. Po te luten edhe une kam jeten time, edhe une di te dashuroj, di ti qendroj fjales qe ja jap dikujt. ..... te kujtohet valle kur me thoje se une jam vajza e jetes tende, me pate thene se ti nuk do largohesh asnjehere nga zemra ime. Ndoshta, por ..... te lutem kur ti me largohesh a eshte e mundur qe une te te mbaj ne zemer?! Thuama te lutem e meriton valle? Nuk eshte e vertet ti shkove me nje tjeter, dikur vetem e imja pate qene. 

Dua te te tregoj se kam shkyr cdo faqe ku i kam shenuar ditet me ty, kam harruar cdo shprehje tende. ..... cdo gje qe me rreshqet mendjen tek ti eshte e shkateruar. Keto vepra te mia jane si rezultat i fjaleve te tua. 
Andaj dua te te them se keto jane edhe rreshtat e fundit qe per ty po i shkruaj. 


... LAMTUMIRE ...

----------


## Davius

> Mgjate te bukra letrat dhe pse me dhimbje


Per dhimbjen gjithmone per cudi kemi me shume zjarr ne mbrendi.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

e dashur!

 qe kur ti je larguar ne zemren time eshte krijuar  nje boshllek i madh si gropa e Hajdin Sejdise. e  shnderrova kete boshllek brenda meje ne nje pishine  te mbushur me konjak "Skenderbeu" Original, por  perseri kudo para meje qendron ti...po deshe leviz
 pak djathtas se jam tu pa tomi e xherrin.  me flake tutje gjithe neveri porsi nje "Pampers
 Ultra" i perdorur disa here dhe ja ku jam ketu, ne  erresiren e vetmise sime duke menduar: "ah qeveri e  poshter edhe sot na le pa drita...."  dashuria jote ishte e paster , e sinqerte si
 dashuria e Romit dhe Zhulit, por edhe e brishte si  ato kioskat pa leje qe duam sduam ne nje dite  policia ndertimore do ti shkatarroje dhe do ne na  leje perseri pa oune, vetem me asistence. 

 e more dashurine time si nje amita 40 lekshe, i  thithe lengun dhe pastaj e hodhe perdhe duke e  shkelur me force: "bum!" pelciti ajo ashtu si kercet  kallashi i Tanit te Bukurijes ne ores 2 te nates.  shoh kete dhome te trishtuar ku gjithηka e ndjen  mungesen tende: mobiljet jane plot me pluhura,  lavamani plot me pjata te pista, portofoli plot me  leke...
 ne sfond nje kenge melanalkoolike "ηa ta bo gruja;  s'ta bo as Perenia!" e kenduar nga bujar Qamili,  ndersa mua me duket sikur degjoj zerin tend qe me  therret si dikur: "Patellxhani im i mbushur!" dhe  une i humbur ne kujtime te pergjigjem me  embelsi:"fasulja ime pllaqi!"

djalli ta haje( i befte mire!)!nuk je e vtemja femer  ne kete bote. ka te tjera sa te duash.... por ,
 asnjera nuk eshte si ty. asnjera nuk eshte e zonja  ta djege gjellen tre here rresht brenda nje dite,  asnjera nuk eshte e zonja si ty te me godase me  shapke ne koke qe nga ballkoni i katit te katert,  asnje tjeter nuk do me beje pyetje inteligjente si  ato te tuat: I dashur, kesulkuqja eshte nje vajze me  floket e lyera me kena, apo nje prezervativ i  extremit te majte???"

 ...sot sme mbetet gje tjeter vecse te ulem diku, me  nje birre tirana ne dore, dhe pas nje grogesime te  gjate dhe te trishtuar te them:"c'est la vie!"

----------


## Davius

*Ty, që ma ndale buzëqeshjen!*  

Rrezet e diellit kishin dëpërtuar në dhomën time,në zemrën time,dhe si mundoheshin të më zgjonin nga gjumi i rënd,shumë i rëndë që më kishin mbështjellë trupin tim të lodhur me një ëndërr të bukur.Ishte ëndrra ajo që më kishte lidhur dhe s'më linte të zgjohesha.Disi mundohesha të ta shihnja fytyrën,por kot.Vetëm zërin tënd të shtjerrë e dëgjoja nga larg.Të ndiqja hap pas hapi dhe mundohesha të të thosha diç që kurrë nuk e kisha menduar,por....Dhe,edhe në ënderr ishte largësia që na ndante e fjalët që i kisha thënë,por ti nuk i kuptove kurre.....zemera ime. 

Ndoshta edhe kurrë s'do t'i kuptosh?!Ndoshta e kupton dashurinë që kam për ty,por bëhesh kinse nuk kupton! 
Jam ai,i cili nuk mund ta pranoj më askë në zemrën time,në shpirtin timë të çilter.A thua do të pendohesh?Athua do ta largosh vetëm për një çast krenarin tënde egoiste?Pse hamendesh?Kishte momente kur sytë flisnin.Në sytë e tu shihja shumcka.Të kujtohet kur me orë të tëra bisedonim?Të kujtohet kur me thoshe se me dashuron shumë?Apo mos vallë vetëm fjalë boshe,apo mos vallë e kishe nga dhembshuria e keqardhja që isha e smuer? 

Dhe,dielli ishte ai,i cili më zgjoi nga ëndrra që nuk më linte të shkëputësha dot.Dhe, e lodhur, e molisur se nuk ishe pranë,ndërmjet asaj se diç dua,por sikur nuk di as vetë çka.....e tash,të kaluarën e ka mbeshtjellë pluhuri i harreses.E në mua kanë mbetur vetëm kujtimet.Kujtimet që nuk shlyhen dot!

----------


## Davius

*Arsyeja që unë kam jetuar ishe ti.* 

Arsyeja që unë vuaj je ti. Kujdes në dashuri, këtë fjalë shpesh e thoje ti. Nuk jam në gjendje që të përulem e as të shkruaj për dashurinë time të madhe por vuajtja, dhe vuajtja u bë forcë fizike, e jo kurrë forcë shpirtërore. Ti je ende shpresa e jetës time, e më shumë se qdo gjë tjetër të dëshiroj në këtë botë. Kujtimet e mira tani më mundojnë, e më mundojnë pa ty. 
Sa isha I lumtur kur e përjetova përqafimin tënd. Ti më dhurove dashurinë...e unë ende vazhdova me stilin tim të vjetër...Ti bëre shumëqka për mua që të jem i lumtur .

Ti je kujtesa e veqantë e jetës dhe zemrës time dhe shpresoj e do të luftoj, që të jesh gjithmonë. Tani i kam dy dëshira: tmë kthehesh ose të harroj. Dhe, atëherë le të filloi jeta ime e re, që sot. Nuk dua që dikush ta shijoi dashurin time të humbur, sepse të dua më shumë se vetveten. E di se ti je e mëshirueshme dhe të lutem, kur unë vdes eja të mi mbyllësh sytë sepse vetëm atëherë do ta ndiej veten të gjallë. 

Në fillim, atëherë kur fillova ti njoh aftësit e tua, kërkoja forcë që të dashuroj me shpirtë, por kisha frikë, megjithatë ti më ngrite lartë, kërkove këshilla nga unë, qdo ditë më futje në testimin tënd, e unë isha i befasuar me idetë e tua, por nuk e di pse u largove në atë fillim kur të dashurova me tërë qenien time njerëzore, e ti fillove me provokime e keqkuptime vazhdimisht. Më pyetje për aventurat e mia, e unë sot kërkoj nga ti ti kujtosh ditët e lumtura kur në mes nesh kishte gjithnjë dashuri. Tani jam i mbyllur krejtë në vetmi, këndoj, shkruaj, e kujtoj o shpirtë për ty. E sot në rrugë kur të takoj, bëhesh sikur nuk të shoh. A nuk ndien dhimbje për mua që po bredhi rrugëve i vetmuar. Kërkoj shpresë nga Ti ose shpresën dhe jetën të ma shuash, por PSE? 

Ti e don shiun, por e dua edhe unë atë ditë me shi...por dua ta harroj sepse ti më mungon e kujtimi zgjatë gjithmonë dhe rastësisht të kam takuar ...i folëm dy-tri fjalë, ti më përshëndete dhe dhe qe ateher filloi dashuria jone, më bëre të ndiej dridhje të lehta nëpër tërë trupin tim. Kur ti më folje për të ardhmen, në zemrën time ndieja ngrohtësin e flakës që u ndizte, por që shumë shpejtë u shua, atë e ndiej edhe në këtë natë në vetmi që u mundova të harroj me tërë forcën por sikur ti përsëri më pëshpëritje, prit, prit, prit...!!! 
Të faleminderit për atë gjysmë premtimi...por ku mbeti sot! Të faleminderit për buzëqeshjet e tua, për atë kohë që e kalove me mua, por megjithatë ne kemi mësuar shumë nga njëri-tjetri, por të lutem kujto ato ditë kur e kalonim tërë ditën së bashku. Kujto ato netë kur ne vetmin e netëve të pafunda shkruaja këngë për ty, për ty o engjulli im që të doja dhe më doje. Të dua! Po ti, a më don? Nuk e di? 

Dua të takoj, ti shpjegoj të gjitha, por shkon gjatë dhe nuk mundem dhe ndoshta pjesën më kryesore nuk mund ta them. Ti je e vetmja oazë që theje atë horizont vuajtjesh, ishte ti i vetmi zhgënjim që unë gjeta ngushëllim, e sot po mbizotëron e kaluara jonë, unë nuk mundem të jem i vetpërmbajtur dhe do ti lejojë vetes ta thyej kufirin e imagjinuar...dhe aty do ta gjejë veten. 
Por më në fund duhet të pajtohem me realitetin sa të hidhur aq edhe të rëndë, edhe pse jemi afër e ndodhemi largë.

 Ne gusht do te shkojë në Amerikë, nëse deri atëhere nuk ndodhë asgjë që une të ndërroj mendjen, ngase tani jam dëshpruar shumë në këtë jetë, jeta ime pa ty nuk ka vlerë, të lutem mendo edhe njëher për të gjitha dhe besoj që do të kuptosh realitetin, e realiteti është se une të dua me gjith zemër, ti je dashuria e jetës sime, ne jemi të lindur për njëri tjetrin, hapi syte dhe do të shikosh se unë nuk jam I tillë siq mendojn ata njerëz që na kanë ndarë, ta kam dëshmuar këtë në të gjitha mënyrat e mundshme dhe do ta dëshmoj sërish, por ti e di këtë vet më së miri, ti më njeh më së miri në këtë botë, ohhune mund të të bëj të lumtur në këtë jetë vogëlushe, do të bëjë gjithqka vetëm që ti të jesh e lumtur pranë meje. 
Do të jem engjulli yt mbrojtës, do të jem heroi yt, do të jem dashuria jote përgjithmon. 

Do të shkojë ne Amerikë, që të provoj fatin tim, dua që të tejkaloj këtë dëshprim gjigant që më ka kaplur në këtë vend, dua që të arrij diqka në këtë jetë, dhe shpresa e vetme që më mban gjallë ne këtë jetë dhe që më detyron të vazhdojë je ti dashuria ime, do të luftojë për ty përgjithmon, nuk kam frikë as nga vdekja. 
Kështu që pa marrë parasysh veprimet e mia une gjithmon e lë dashurinë në një anë dhe jetën e përditshme në anën tjetër, por dashuria është gjithmon në plan të parë. 
Do të kthehem për ty vogëlushja ime, do të kthehem që të jesh e imja përgjithmon, nëse ende të kujtohet kjo ka qenë ëndrra jonë e përbashkët për të cilën ëndërronim qdo natë, e unë do ta bëjë këtë ëndërr realitet ngase të dua o ylli im. 

Koha po kalon, e ti ende më mungon, por do të vijë koha jonë, mos ki frikë, ngase dashuria e vërtet gjithmon fiton qdo luftë, dhe gjëja që më mundon më së shumti është që ti je verbuar nga fjalë të njerzve që të folën keq për mua e ato fjalë nuk janë aspak të vërteta dhe unë ta kam dëshmuar këtë. Gjëja qka urrej më së shumti në botë është dyftyrësia, shpifjet e njerzve, gënjeshtra dhe tradhtia. Edhe pse nuk kam besuar kurre se do të më ndodhe por shpifjet ma humbën dashurinë, na ndanë njëher por kjo nuk do të ndodhë më, të betohem, kurrë, dhe ata të cilët I bënë këto herën e parë do të pendohem që kanë lindur. Do të kthehem për ty vogëlushe, kur do të mendosh se është fundi I botës unë do të jem aty për të treguar fillim e lumturisë.

----------


## Era1

Ti je pasqyra në të cilën shihem , sepse kur shoh nëpërmjet syve të tu e di qe je i lumtur me dashurinë tonë dhe kur ti je i lumtur  , lumturia ime shumëfishohet 
Duke parë nëpërmjet teje mund të shikoj ndjenja të pastra , mund të shijoj ajrin e tyre ,bile mund të fluturoj pa u zgjuar nga kjo ëndërr.
Nuk mjaftohem vetëm duke të pare por dëshiroj të të përqafoj që te qëndroj tek ty dhe dua të ruaj fytyrën tënde si një foto në të cilën ti je drita që më ndriçon ditët.
Nuk do lodhem se admiruari ty sepse të njoh dhe sepse dua të të njoh akoma më shumë , dhe duke të parë të njoh akoma , njoh ndjenjën time dhe tënden dhe fatin që kam që të dua .
Lerëm të vazhdoj të shihem tek ty , ti je pasqyra ime dhe personi që reflekton emocionet e mia,ti je motivi i ndjenjave dhe kenaqësisë.
Ti je pasqyra ime dhe për ketë nuk ndal së pari , nuk ndal se menduari dhe nuk ndaloj së dashuri.

----------

